# Skaven New Codex Rumor



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

One of my friends, a Skaven player, went to a nearby city and bought his second Skaven Battalion. While he was there he heard a rumor that they might be putting back in some unit, I can't remember what, and that they were also lowering the cost of Clan Rats by 1 point.

If this is true, while I was already scared of Skaven's Jezzails(being a Lizzie player), I am very scared now of his horde capabilities.

Some other rumors of what Skaven are getting in the new codex include:
http://battlereporter.blogspot.com/2008/11/new-skaven-army-book-rumours-for-2009.html


> Below is a small list of rumors on the new Skaven book, take it for what it is worth its just rumors for now.
> 
> Clanrats, same unfortunately
> 
> ...


- Battle Reporter Blog

Image of the new Clanrats:








- White Dwarf/Battle Reporter Blog


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Those looks like a huge wishlist to me:nono:

ASF Stormvermins? Dont think so.

I fully expect that Slaves either get a price rise or goes S2 T2 like zombies, not that they stay the same. Gnoblars costs 2 pts and are inferior in all ways to slaves for example...

Ratlinggun w move and shoot, since no mention of other hit-rules still autohit, S5 *and* a pointdrop? Dont think so.

D6 hits per globardier? Sounds too good to be true too.

_Grey seer, knows all spells, unlimited warpstone chunks._ Unlimited bonus PDs? Effectively 1 free PD on each spell? Dont think so.

_Warlock. same but warp-lightning S6._ S6? Really? Hardly likely


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

i would have to agree it does seem a little far fetched


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

They are rumors, not necessarily true.

Though, just even a Clanrat upgrade would bump Skaven up the army chain quite a bit.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

w00t the vermin lord has returned


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Stormvermin causing fear?!


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

I think everyone should just be glad that, at least, the Doomwheel isn't getting put back in. The Skaven friend who gave me this info has a Doomwheel, and knows the stats and stuff of it(even though they took it out), and played a Doomwheel versus my 3 Salamanders... It was pure luck that he didn't charge me for half the game.


----------



## nikku (Jun 19, 2008)

I heard that the Plastic doomwheel is coming in November along with plastic clanrats, plastic stormvermin and the plastic screaming bell/plague furnace kit.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

Doomwheel. Return.

I'm dead.

Skaven will be the new cheese.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

> Doomwheel....


This will be fun yea, a good old unit that really never should have left the game

I have lots of fond memories of my Dwarfs shooting the ratarsed engineer on the Doomwheel, and then watch it run amok in the Skaven ranks:laugh:


----------

